# "γγ" pronunciation



## Ryuork

Hi,

I would like to know whether the "γγ" should be pronounced the same ("ng") in
"συ*γγ*νώμη"
as in
"α*γγ*λικά"

I read the transliteration and heard (or misheard) the audio:
α*γγ*λικά [a*ng*lika] (with "n")
συ*γγ*νώμη [si*g*nomi]  (should this be [si*ng*nomi]?)

Thank you


----------



## sotos

συγγνώμη is pronounced "συγνώμη".


----------



## Perseas

The "γγ" in "συγγνώμη" is formed by ν+γ (συν+γνώμη). The "γγ" in "αγγλικά" is a different case.
Normally "συγγνώμη" should be pronounced [siŋγnómi], but we pronounce [siγnómi], as sotos said.
Other examples:
"συγγραφέας" (συν-γραφέας) --> [siŋγraféas]
"έγγαμος" (έν-γαμος) --> [éŋγamos].


----------



## Ryuork

sotos & Perseas, Thank you very much.
If I understand it correctly, the 2 examples ("συγγραφέας" and "έγγαμος") represent how "γγ" in "αγγλικά" should be pronounced?
Thank you.


----------



## bearded

See also this old thread:
Syggnome


----------



## Perseas

Ryuork said:


> If I understand it correctly, the 2 examples ("συγγραφέας" and "έγγαμος") represent how "γγ" in "αγγλικά" should be pronounced?


Νο, "αγγλικά" is pronounced [aŋgliká]. Αlso "βεγγαλικό" --> [veŋgalikó].

"συγγραφέας" and "έγγαμος" represent how "γγ" in "συγγνώμη" _should_ be pronounced.


----------



## apmoy70

^^Perseas that's not the norm HERE «έγγαμος» is clearly heard as *[ˈeŋgamos]*, as is ALSO «αγγλικά» *[aŋgliˈka]* or «συγγραφέας» *[siŋgɾaˈfeas]*.
In «συγγνώμη» on the other hand, the geminate -γγ- is not pronounced it's *[siɣˈnomi]*.
The theory is that since «συγγνώμη» is a much more commonly used word, we tend to simplify its pronunciation. The most frequently used words are rapidly changing in meaning, form, and pronunciation


----------



## LoukasX

i agree with perseas.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Can you hear a difference between [*ŋγ*] (as in [siŋγraféas]) and [*ŋg*] (as in [aŋgliká])?

I don't hear a difference when I listen here:
συγγραφέας : Griechisch » Deutsch | PONS
αγγλικός : Griechisch » Deutsch | PONS


----------



## LoukasX

You are right. It's very difficult or maybe impossible to hear if there is any difference. The only thing I can tell you for sure is that συγγραφεας come from συν+γραφω. In 'αγγλικα' the 'γγ' is not from a combination of letters, so it's logic that there is a small difference.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Thank you, LoukasX.


----------



## LoukasX

bitte


----------



## διαφορετικός

This was the correct answer, in German.


----------

